# No fish at Long Reef!!!!!



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Well what a turnout for such an average day!

A 10kt SW breeze picked up to about 25kt Southerly, lots of paddling, I left my drogue in the car on the day I needed it the most!

SBD probably did the best with a mixed bag of Grouper, Bonito, Pinky and Paul's down rigger.

Apparently a couple of Rat's about, plenty on the sounder though NO FISH TONIGHT...... 

Nice to catch up with you all before I move on and hope the fish come on for next weekend!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Bad Luck Fellas..... lets get em next time !!!! Sorry we didnt get to fish together at LR Dan - but I'm sure we shall at some day soon !!!!

Woppie


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

Out for a paddle with your mates, the fish are just a bonus. I'm sure the fish will come on the chew just before your next trip.

Have fun

Biggles


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Well no fish for me at Longy, but Barnsie pulled in a nice Wrasse at about 35cm before turning a nice shade of green :lol: so we headed in early...
Barnsie needed sleep so I took the Kayaks and earned some brownie points by taking Carly out for her first day kayak fishing... 8) 
We headed out from Roseville ramp around to Sugarloaf Bay where we picked up 6 Tailor between us (the best going 41cm) also a couple of leather jacket and a tiny squire... A great morning out, off the water just before 2...


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

On The Edge said:
 

> earned some brownie points by taking Carly out for her first day kayak fishing... 8)


Oh Pauly you're a gentleman, careful with that kind of start you will be taking her out all the time!

Hope Barnsie is feeling better, good to get him out there!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Drowned a pike on the troll on the way out and that was the last I saw of fish for the day. Another good paddle  Actually quite a tough paddle in the conditions. While being comfortable out there you just couldn't afford to stop paddling for long because of wind, swell and current.

The good news is I finally figured out why the braid on my TLD15 has been breaking. The lining of a couple of guides on my rod is chipped. So goodbye to that rod, which was a cheapy. Now to buy a new trolling rod before the social next week


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Good to hear you have found the problem.
I have gone back to one of my Penn power sticks that I had an Abu 7000 on. Feels good.
What will you go for ?

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

2 kilometers off shore. Strong winds, 2 to 3 meter swell, hard arse current and not too much on the sounder. Lots of pickers on the squid and a couple of Sarg' Bakers was the best I did. Boo hoo hoo 

All my excuses aside, that magician SBD scored a groper, a bonito and the smallest snapper I personally have ever seen. Still as usual full marks to the man 8)

Well done Dave. The only guy to walk away with fish out of the ten of us.

Longy wasn't putting out   

JT


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> The good news is I finally figured out why the braid on my TLD15 has been breaking. The lining of a couple of guides on my rod is chipped. So goodbye to that rod, which was a cheapy. Now to buy a new trolling rod before the social next week


Dave Bring the rod up next time I see you and I'll replace the guides for you.

Sounds like a tough day out there guys fish and paddling wise

Cheers dave


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Peril said:


> The good news is I finally figured out why the braid on my TLD15 has been breaking


Well I guess that was kind of not a relief to finally work out :? though you neeed to go rod shopping now


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi gents,

Bummer about the kings. What direction was the current running and how strong? Anyone get a temperature reading or fix on water clarity?

David


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Gary & I met at Roseville at 0314 to add a few more yakkas to my small collection yesterday. After about 45 mins we'd got a few more for a total of about 8 livies between us. We packed up and headed for the coast at 0400. We got to the ramp and find a kind samaritan had left us a large very fresh cuttlefish on the cleaning table, and a big fresh squid on the ramp. Not ones to look a gift cephalopod in the mouth, we cut them into baits as well. Yaks started to arrive around 0500 and out we went.

A tough day out there today. An easy launch belied the conditions beyond the inner reef. A steadily growing southerly, and a current running to the north resulted in a 4-5km/h drift north - cruising speed to stay still. Picked up a bonito (~50cm) on plastic on the way out, and had another little run for no hookup before pausing at my outer mark and rigging up a yakka. On to the downrigger and I gave him a tour of the reef dropoff for over half an hour before finally he was eaten. First fish on my new setup, but it was no competition and a 60cm rat came straight in and straight out again. He ate a pretty good size yakka, some bigger baits would be good. Yakman kindly offered me a replacement (Gary had ours on board) and after some time he was eaten by another rat.

Picked up another rat on squid, then got another take that reulted in a charging run for the bottom. I got him back up, he took one look at me and bolted again. Eventually I landed a nice groper (Eastern Blue Wrasse) at 59cm. The perfect size for eating, and I wasn't going to get a king so he came home for dinner. In between whiles a massive pinky (31.5cm thanks very much JT) tested my mettle briefly (destined to be fried with ginger and shallots as a solo treat for me).

It really shows the value of a gps in those conditions, I pedalled continuously to stay more or less perched on my favourite mark. A shame things weren't firing, but a good sendoff for Dan nonetheless. A beer and a bacon and egg roll rounded off a fine morning. Pics tomorrow sorry.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Eloquent and precise conclusion to the report there Dave, thank you.

I wonder if my optimistic 100lb leaders were my undoing today, In trying to avoid the reefing I may have avoided a catch... :?


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

sbd said:


> A tough day out there today. An easy launch belied the conditions beyond the inner reef. A steadily growing southerly, and a current running to the north resulted in a 4-5km/h drift north - cruising speed to stay still.
> quote]
> 
> Thats an unusually strong northerly current there Dave. The jews used to school up under the drop off at the wall in a northly current. Where as the kings prefer a nice blue southerly current, the stronger the better. Hopefully the weather will settle into a NE pattern this week and the current will set. Kings seem to be hard work in southerlies, even the sheltered waters of the harbour don't fish well for them.
> ...


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Some pics...


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

A couple more...


----------



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

Unlucky dan and to the rest of you i had a lovely sleep in till 12pm, Good luck with your move Dan let us know when you'll be making a celebrity appearance at longy and i'll definately be there

Take it easy mate
Matty


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

that grouper is a cracker! :shock:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWe3ja6IAAAtfgAAQYGEAAIAgEYA/496gIABIinpig0eo9QDNT0hE0mTJ6EyZME9TEF9kaonnb4CSarNz0WXNqAVQaRe9R5F/FBJjh5KJnfVp6H4iAQIORbsXckU4UJDt42ui


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Ditto those last comments.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> Very nice grouper! What was the bait (or did I miss that info?).
> Red.


Red, the groper was taken on some of the serendipitous cuttlefish we scored in the morning (already lightly killed), on a jighead.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Let me guess, that blue wrasse has slightly rubbery (in a good way) texture when cooked; akin to a shrimp or lobster. Mmmmm....

Nice one! Way to strive for equal rights for even the ugly fish.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

sbd said:


> Eventually I landed a nice groper (Eastern Blue Wrasse) .


Dave well done on the groper mate a lovely eating fish and a long while since I have seen one....many years ago before the present limits, they put a total ban on taking groper for 5 years to recover the numbers as rock hoppers and spearos hammered them hard...everyone screamed at the time as they were a popular fish, but the result was worthwhile when you see a fish like yours.

And from memory, many may not know the red and blue groper are the one fish [M and F] and when required one of the girls becomes a male in the local area, I think red were the girls


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUAOK+AAAB1fgAAQUAeACgQgFCo/7/6wMACtbEU8SekzUDUxlGGiG1A1NIyaYmIAGgDQNApPCmhoxNlDQ09TyV4EQz4ipE4pnH1SifOz1sEXjY3ozHKXb52+W9JKtiTVZzkT53XQH2iCRjQyH4+5iUCRfB1p1yCi9Z2kKt9G3m/3Td2ZPKOLw0yBvg2BCigBY56oDgVGLCQjIILNk0NSkkB6igc5mSWD0iGahBpljeSHFO4l2MfQgVscDVufJBHgB0DiZbBCfBnKkdxdyRThQkEAOK+A


----------

